# Differences in lineages



## Emptyhand (Mar 10, 2009)

I am trying to learn about WC and I know there are a lot of different lineages: however, I was hoping someone could provide a simplified understanding/version of what each of the following lineages differences are? Thank you.

Yip Man
Ip Ching
Jiu Man
William Cheung


----------



## almost a ghost (Mar 10, 2009)

OK... Who ordered the old can of worms!?


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 10, 2009)

Emptyhand said:


> I am trying to learn about WC and I know there are a lot of different lineages: however, I was hoping someone could provide a simplified understanding/version of what each of the following lineages differences are? Thank you.
> 
> Yip Man
> Ip Ching
> ...


 
From what I can tell (and please someone correct me if I am wrong....) 
Ip Ching, Jiu Man & William Cheung are all under Yip Man.  Therefore they are all under the same lineage.  With that being said there are of course differences in each person's WC b/c they have adapted the system to how it fits them best.  At the core level they are the same lineage.

What you probably would like to do is look for non Yip Man lineages of Wing Chun.  Here in the states you will primarily only find Yip Man's lineage b/c Yip Man taught in Hong Kong and had students in Hong Kong who left for the U.S. and taught it over here.

There are many different lineages each with differences.  In Guangzhong and of couse Foshan, I am sure you will find MANY different lineages of WC b/c Yip Man wasn't the only person who learned WC, he just happened to be the one who got out to HK and had Bruce Lee which put it to the fore front.

Funny thing is that you hear of all the WC politics & in-fighting and really it looks like it only comes from those in the Yip Man lineage. (Leung Ting, Emin Boztepe, William Cheung, etc.) "Yip Man taught me how to apply WC while he didn't teach the others." "I was his last student so he taught me the secrets before he died." "I learned it from him early on before he changed the system."  A bunch of sillyness (rubbish for my UK people   )that has the man probably rolling over in his grave once a day and twice on Sunday.

I am planning on going to China this June for 2 weeks and hope I can see some other lineages while I am there.  Although I am learning the Moy Yat lineage (Moy Yat learned from Yip Man) I would love to see how WC is in Foshan where it started.  The non Yip Man lineages who have their own strong fighters and whatever else.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2009)

Just as a Note

Yip Man = Ip Man

Ip Ching is Ip Man's younger son

Ip Chun is Ip Man's older son.


----------



## koenig (Mar 10, 2009)

I know that WC people are the most political of any martial art regarding their lineage, but how did it all start?  I never really cared too much about that cuz I was too busy training. lol.


----------



## Emptyhand (Mar 10, 2009)

Oops, sorry I did not mean to open an old can of worms.  

I was more curious if there were identifiable attributes that differed from one another as AceHBK alluded to, that perhaps the system(s) has been adapted to one that fits them individually. 

I guess I was looking at the aspect of are there more kicks, or different types of kicks for example... this is not restricted to kicks either but any significant differences in the respective training aspects. I can't think of another way to phrase it, sorry...

Perhaps were there movements that were added or dropped or performed differently.


----------



## geezer (Mar 10, 2009)

Emptyhand said:


> Oops, sorry I did not mean to open an old can of worms.
> 
> I was more curious if there were identifiable attributes that differed from one another as AceHBK alluded to, that perhaps the system(s) has been adapted to one that fits them individually.
> 
> ...


 
In a perfect world, it would be nice to be able to objectively compare how different branches interpret the art. But, the way things actually are, you will mostly hear a lot of trash talk about the other guys. The best advice I can give is to keep your eyes open, visit different schools, and try to find a good fit. And remember, good fighters are good fighters regardless of lineage. They train hard and find a way to make things work.

BTW what lineage was Joe Lewis? ...or Mohammed Ali? ...or Sugar Ray Leonard? They didn't become famous by talking about who they trained under!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 10, 2009)

Emptyhand said:


> Oops, sorry I did not mean to open an old can of worms.
> 
> I was more curious if there were identifiable attributes that differed from one another as AceHBK alluded to, that perhaps the system(s) has been adapted to one that fits them individually.
> 
> ...



You know I wonder the exact samething myself especially with the non Yip Man lineages.  Not too much is known about them outside of China b/c they didn't reach overseas as Yip Man's did.

Im sure if you was to go to China you would certainly hear about this lineage and that lineage and how they differ and it not be an argument, but rather how they were taught.

Most people on this board if not all from what I have seen mainly know just the Yip Man lineage b/c that is usually all that is available.  The controversy and arguments again, ironically only come from the those under Yip Man's who feel like they are the teachers favorite.


----------



## Emptyhand (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for the posts. 

I guess my best bet is to do a lot of research and see if I can find some of the differences.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 10, 2009)

One thing I do know that could help is that in Leung Tings lineage as well as EBMAS, Emin Boztepe's martial art system, our fighting stance has ALL the weight on the back leg, which I think is unique to us. Racking my brain trying to think of other things.. if I come up with something I'll come back and post


----------



## Observer (Mar 11, 2009)

There is no two si-hing-dei with the same Wing Chun.  Hence, through time there are many variation of Wing Chun.  In the past only the 'best' variants survive but today all are left to their own devices to teach and pass on what they purport as Wing Chun.


----------



## geezer (Mar 11, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> One thing I do know that could help is that in Leung Tings lineage as well as EBMAS, Emin Boztepe's martial art system, our fighting stance has ALL the weight on the back leg, which I think is unique to us. Racking my brain trying to think of other things.. if I come up with something I'll come back and post


 
The WT organizations stemming from Leung Ting have several defining traights:

_Stance_ is a major one. As Nabakatsu said, in WT we weight the back leg in the advancing step position. The objective is to keep the front leg unweighted so we can lift the leg to kick or defend in an instant, without having to shift our body first and telegraph our intent. 

And in _Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma,_ or Character Two stance, we keep our weight centered over our feet.  When we do "stance turning", we turn by shifting our weight from the center to one side, and then pivoting the unweighted foot. In this manner, _we turn one foot at a time_, on the _center_ of the foot. The objective is to have maximum stability by always having one foot unmoving and rooted, even when turning.

Another, even more important defining feature, is cultivating the quality of _springy-energy_. In all the WT branches, you strive to make your arms , legs, and even your torso, like springy bamboo. So, if a powerful punch crosses your guard hand or man-sau, the incoming punch rolls and bends your arm into a bong-sau, as though bending a springy cane, and the punch is deflected. As your opponent withdraws his punch, the bong-sau springs back, following the retreating energy. And when your arm finds an opening, it snaps free, releasing the stored-up bent-spring energy, whipping out and striking your opponent, _as though your arm had a mind of it's own._

In this sense, we are taught to avoid throwing up a bong-sau or tan-sau. etc. of our own volition. Rather we are taught to spring forward to attack, and only form these _defensive_ positions as our attacking arm meets opposing force_...again causing the spring to bend. _

By extension, this idea of training our body to act like a spring is also applied to our stance turning and steps, in accordance with the often quoted WC/WT motto _"Stay with what comes, follow the retreat, and thrust forward when_ the hand is freed". I believe the EBMAS version begins with the words, _"Surge forward..."_ appropriately reflecting the aggressive spirit of Master Emin. Other WC groups also use this saying or "kuit", although each translates it a bit differently. For example _Mook_ has another version as his signature line. But I do not know how many, if any of the other WC branches emphasize this WT concept of reactive, springy energy to form defensive techniques. I will say that I've met more than a few WC guys that _did _seem to share that wicked springy quality in their offense. Punches that hit with a snap like a giant rubber band. Ouch!


----------



## geezer (Mar 11, 2009)

Observer said:


> There is no two si-hing-dei with the same Wing Chun. Hence, through time there are many variation of Wing Chun. *In the past only the 'best' variants survive* but today all are left to their own devices to teach and pass on what they purport as Wing Chun.


 
Well, in the past the proponents of the second rate versions had to keep a pretty low profile, or get their butts kicked! But when that happens in modern times, the Butt-kickee counterattacks the Butt-kicker with assault charges and a lawsuit. Or at very least a barrage of bad publicity. 

On the other hand, it's probably just as well people don't go around kicking the butt of every second rate instructor. I'd have to duct tape a pillow to my ****.


----------



## dnovice (Mar 12, 2009)

geezer said:


> On the other hand, it's probably just as well people don't go around kicking the butt of every second rate instructor. I'd have to duct tape a pillow to my ****.


 
Hahaha.


----------



## bs10927 (Mar 13, 2009)

don't know what the differences are but i'm studying under the Jiu Wan line.  from what I know from Jason Lau's website,  Jiu Wan and Ip were kung fu brothers studying under Chan wa shun.
so it's probably similar.  seeing Ip performing SLT on video, it definitely is similar there.


----------



## geezer (Mar 13, 2009)

bs10927 said:


> don't know what the differences are but i'm studying under the Jiu Wan line. from what I know from Jason Lau's website, Jiu Wan and Ip were kung fu brothers studying under Chan wa shun.
> so it's probably similar. seeing Ip performing SLT on video, it definitely is similar there.


 
Interesting. Then that would be the same lineage as Yip Man's, just splitting off a generation earlier. Are there any good clips on youtube?


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 13, 2009)

koenig said:


> I know that WC people are the most political of any martial art regarding their lineage, but how did it all start?  I never really cared too much about that cuz I was too busy training. lol.



That is the best way to look at it.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 13, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> You know I wonder the exact samething myself especially with the non Yip Man lineages.  Not too much is known about them outside of China b/c they didn't reach overseas as Yip Man's did.
> 
> Im sure if you was to go to China you would certainly hear about this lineage and that lineage and how they differ and it not be an argument, but rather how they were taught.
> 
> Most people on this board if not all from what I have seen mainly know just the Yip Man lineage b/c that is usually all that is available.  The controversy and arguments again, ironically only come from the those under Yip Man's who feel like they are the teachers favorite.



I'm from a non Yip Man lineage wing chun . There are others as well you simple have to do research.


----------



## bs10927 (Mar 16, 2009)

geezer said:


> Interesting. Then that would be the same lineage as Yip Man's, just splitting off a generation earlier. Are there any good clips on youtube?



not that i know of.  don't see much of it on line.  the only vid i'm aware of is by Jason Lau.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just to add fire to the flames...

Many think of Yip Man as a very important part of wing chun history. The reason why was that before the 1940s, chun was a very closed style with instructors teaching it one on one etc

Yip Man wasn't the first to open the doors but he was amongst the best. 
He produced very good students, including his sons and as well as the late great Bruce Lee

This meant that more and more people went to learn directly from him and his lineage 

Sadly, a few individuals, such as William Cheung and Leung Ting started getting into an argument about 'special techniques' that Yip Man had shown them behind closed doors

Cheung has even gone so far to build the belief in his students that any other wing chun other than his is wrong and 'modified' wing chun

That is why there are so many politics - mainly because of ego and pride and the desire to make money

The style I train in really does not focus on lineage or whether it is 'correct' wing chun - we merely know it works damn well

Master Chan can answer any question about techniques and why we do them, which to me is the sign of a good martial artist (as opposed to an instructor who says 'because Yip Man taught it that way')

It is nice to know your history, but don't focus on it too much. If a one arm elf taught me how to do good martial arts, it wouldn't make a difference to me


----------



## geezer (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> Just to add fire to the flames...
> 
> It is nice to know your history, but don't focus on it too much. If *a one arm elf* taught me how to do good martial arts, it wouldn't make a difference to me



My instructor is a chubby caucasian elf and teaches great stuff. Does that count?


----------



## Ben Grimm (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the Pan Nam lineage. Chi Sau has some nice clawing motions in it. I'm not a practitioner of that lineage, but a friend of mine is. We did some Chi Sau, and he clawed me across the face gently. All I could think of was What The F***! This lineage looks a lot more like Southern Shaolin than Modern WC.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 18, 2009)

geezer said:


> My instructor is a chubby caucasian elf and teaches great stuff. Does that count?


 
Depends - are you any good? lol

I'm a six foot three big fat guy but do very well


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 18, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> I'm from a non Yip Man lineage wing chun . There are others as well you simple have to do research.


 
Yes it is easy to do the research on the net but always nice for someone from another lineage to talk about how they do things as well.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 18, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Yes it is easy to do the research on the net but always nice for someone from another lineage to talk about how they do things as well.



I agree..If someone asks I tell, but mostly I keep my opinions to my self.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 18, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> I agree..If someone asks I tell, but mostly I keep my opinions to my self.


 

Ok, tell me about your lineage.  Since I have no knowledge of others except what I read it is good to hear from a practitioner.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 20, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> I agree..If someone asks I tell, but mostly I keep my opinions to my self.


 
What's the point of being on a forum!!! 
Opinions change all the time - that is part of learning

I have a feeling you are from the Benny Meng school of thought so in all honesty I will probably ignore your posts anyway, but that doesn't stop you from chatting to other people


----------



## geezer (Mar 20, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> What's the point of being on a forum!!!
> Opinions change all the time - that is part of learning
> 
> I have a feeling you are from the Benny Meng school of thought *so in all honesty I will probably ignore your posts anyway*, but that doesn't stop you from chatting to other people



Sheesh!... somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed today. But, thats OK, I tend to ignore what everybody else says anyway!


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 20, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Ok, tell me about your lineage.  Since I have no knowledge of others except what I read it is good to hear from a practitioner.



Here is a link to my website on the history of Fut Sao if your interested.

http://futsaowingchun.info/history.html


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 20, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> What's the point of being on a forum!!!
> Opinions change all the time - that is part of learning
> 
> I have a feeling you are from the Benny Meng school of thought so in all honesty I will probably ignore your posts anyway, but that doesn't stop you from chatting to other people




I'm not from the Benny Ming school of though. If you like to ignore me its up to you. I guess you can tell about me from one post.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 23, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> I'm not from the Benny Ming school of though. If you like to ignore me its up to you. I guess you can tell about me from one post.


 
Not at all. As I said, my problem is with Benny Meng. I just had a feeling that you were from the same school as Meng 

I do not like instructors who declare that there way is the 'true' style and everything else sucks

These include
Benny Meng
William Cheung
Leung Ting (although he has calmed down a bit)

At the end of the day, training is training and right or wrong techniques should not be decided through lineage

I once saw a karate guy who trained in the 'secret' art of Okinawan karate and claimed to be one of the only people in the world who knew 'true karate'. In the end, some guy totally embarassed him and exposed him as the fraud he was 

My wing chun is not the best and there are better fighters out there than me, I just wish that other instructors would have the balls to admit that too. We are all students, and that is why I respect Ip Chun (no matter what people say of him), because he is known for saying that he is still learning new things all the time


----------



## geezer (Mar 23, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> I do not like instructors who declare that their way is the 'true' style and everything else sucks...


 
Amen to that, bro.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 23, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> Not at all. As I said, my problem is with Benny Meng. I just had a feeling that you were from the same school as Meng
> 
> I do not like instructors who declare that there way is the 'true' style and everything else sucks
> 
> ...



I agree with your post 100% I don't think I have the one an only true secret original Wing Chun either. I do believe that the Wing Chun I've learned from my current teacher is very good and the best I've seen in the 25 years I've been training in Wing Chun. I say that from my own personal experience having had 6 traditional wing Chun teachers and 2 other teachers that mixed Wing Chun with other stuff. All style and linesages are good and valid.It's very simple if what you are learning is working for you then it's fine. It does not matter if you can trace it the Shaolin temple or someones basement.If it works for you then it's a good system. Styles don't suck only people suck.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 23, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> Here is a link to my website on the history of Fut Sao if your interested.
> 
> http://futsaowingchun.info/history.html


 

Thanks for the link!!
I am always interested in learning more about styles of WC.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 23, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> I am always interested in learning more about styles of WC.



Your welcome. Are you from Duncan Leung lineage?


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 24, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> Your welcome. Are you from Duncan Leung lineage?



No and I am now regretting that I didn't take the time to at least check out the school and possibly join.

I am from Va Beach, VA but wasn't interested in WC until it got time for me to take my new job in Minnesota.  There are only 2 WC schools there, Duncan Leung's and a Moy Yat school.  When I go back I may try and visit.

Now that I am in Minnesota I am under Moy Yat for now and it is ironic that my Sifu's teacher is the instructor at the Moy Yat school in Va Beach.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 26, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> No and I am now regretting that I didn't take the time to at least check out the school and possibly join.
> 
> I am from Va Beach, VA but wasn't interested in WC until it got time for me to take my new job in Minnesota. There are only 2 WC schools there, Duncan Leung's and a Moy Yat school. When I go back I may try and visit.
> 
> Now that I am in Minnesota I am under Moy Yat for now and it is ironic that my Sifu's teacher is the instructor at the Moy Yat school in Va Beach.


 

I studied also under Moy Yat for a very brief time in NYC Chinatown back in the early 80's and a student of his also. In the Yip Man lineage in NYC Duncan/ allen lee lineage is real good IMO back when Duncan was in NYC. I have a good friend who's a sifu under that lineage,but then again it depends on what you like.Moy yat and Duncan are very diiferrent IMO.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 26, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> I have a good friend who's a sifu under that lineage,but then again it depends on what you like.Moy yat and Duncan are very diiferrent IMO.


 
What would you say are some differences between the two?
As a beginner I couldn't tell the differences between the 2 if I sat and watched them alone on a bright sunny day.
I sit back now and really kick myself for not taking the time to go to Duncan Leung's school to see how it is.  I think a guy by the name of Gordon runs the school.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 27, 2009)

There's a bit more than that going on in MN! We have EBMAS for one, my Sifu tells me about his old WC Sifu named Ning (sp?) who also teaches in Twin Cities area. (not sure if that is your Moy Yat sifu)


----------



## Museumtech (Mar 27, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> I do not like instructors who declare that there way is the 'true' style and everything else sucks
> 
> These include
> Benny Meng
> ...



KG. Benny has learned a style that is from outside the Leung Jan Lineage. One that was closed school. Wiliam Cheung was taught the 'closed school version from Yip Man. The two are very similar. This is not surprising if there was a Wing Chun taught to those who paid (an effective one never the less) while the 'traditional' system was kept to a limited few.

You seem to be closed to this fact and the fact that both gentlemen may be correct. Master Ting is funny though. He first claimed that there was no secret WC then suddenly there was, and he was the sole possessor.

Peter


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 27, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> There's a bit more than that going on in MN! We have EBMAS for one, my Sifu tells me about his old WC Sifu named Ning (sp?) who also teaches in Twin Cities area. (not sure if that is your Moy Yat sifu)


 
lol...I see there is. 
EBMAS I see gets a lot of recommendations.  Matter of fact there use to be a guy on here that recommended me the EBMAS school here to me but I am not sure if he posts here any longer.  Nope that isn't my Sifu. I don't know about the Ng guy.  I wonder if he is the guy that runs a school out in the Woodberry area (I think).


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 27, 2009)

Museumtech said:


> KG. Benny has learned a style that is from outside the Leung Jan Lineage. One that was closed school. Wiliam Cheung was taught the 'closed school version from Yip Man. The two are very similar. This is not surprising if there was a Wing Chun taught to those who paid (an effective one never the less) while the 'traditional' system was kept to a limited few.
> 
> You seem to be closed to this fact and the fact that both gentlemen may be correct. Master Ting is funny though. He first claimed that there was no secret WC then suddenly there was, and he was the sole possessor.
> 
> Peter


 
Don't forget to call him 'Grandmaster Almightyness Leung Ting'  :rofl:


----------



## geezer (Mar 27, 2009)

Museumtech said:


> Master Ting is funny though. He first claimed that there was no secret WC then suddenly there was, and he was the sole possessor.
> 
> Peter


 
Leung Ting can be... peculiar. Now I don't know what he's saying lately, but when I studied under him back in the 80s and early 90s, his main thing was that his _WT system_ was different in significant ways from the way other Yip Man students interpreted the system. These differences were not "secrets", but mainly 1. his interpretation of the stances and steps, 2. His emphasis on using a yielding, "springy" force in techniques, such as bong-sau, and 3. His particular teaching method with its organized "sections" of chi-sau, etc. The combination of these three approaches does give WT and its offshoots (EBMAS, NWTO, etc.) a different flavor than the other Yip man lineages I've seen, though IMHO there are far more similarities than differences. 

Leung Ting's teaching is solid and I believe his skills are exceptional. Unlike the other two individuals mentioned, _his_ controversial reputation stems from his _attitude,_ not from his technique...

My personal solution to this personality issue was to find a less renowned exponent of the same system who is a _gifted teacher_ and a man of good character.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 27, 2009)

geezer said:


> My personal solution to this personality issue was to find a less renowned exponent of the same system who is a _gifted teacher_ and a man of good character.


 
Are you nominating yourself there Geezer??


----------



## geezer (Mar 27, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Are you nominating yourself there Geezer??


 
Nope. I don't have the necessary level of skill. There are a few WT guys in the US who do though, ...and most of them have broken away from Leung Ting.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 27, 2009)

geezer said:


> Nope. I don't have the necessary level of skill. There are a few WT guys in the US who do though, ...and most of them have broken away from Leung Ting.


 
I wonder why so many people then disassociate themselves from him?  I wonder is he loved out there in China.

Well I'm nominating you. Send me a 8x5 photo along with a short bio. I'll make ya famous..... I'll just charge 50% as a agent fee.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 27, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> What would you say are some differences between the two?
> As a beginner I couldn't tell the differences between the 2 if I sat and watched them alone on a bright sunny day.
> I sit back now and really kick myself for not taking the time to go to Duncan Leung's school to see how it is.  I think a guy by the name of Gordon runs the school.



I'll just give you a few general differences based on my understanding. 1. in general I would say Duncan Wc is harder street based and mid range geared twards fast combat. Chi Sao is not emphiesed maybe because it's based on not getting to close to the opponent but that's only a guess. Drills( the circle)are the main training. The use of senitively is not emphisesed and like to damage the opponets bridge by hard powerfull blocks in stead of defections in general. Moy Yat WC is more or less alot like many others. More traditional,progress is slower more emphises is placed on Chi sao, sensitivity,  Wooden Dummy training ,and little sparring and forms. More attention to detail in some respects. Moy Yat WC is more close range compared to Duncans. This is only my opinion. Both styles are good. What's more important is who's teaching you and their level of skill and the ability to transmit it to you.


----------



## geezer (Mar 27, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> ...What's more important is who's teaching you and their level of skill *and the ability to transmit it to you*.



Well said.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 28, 2009)

futsaowingchun said:


> I'll just give you a few general differences based on my understanding. 1. in general I would say Duncan Wc is harder street based and mid range geared towards fast combat. Chi Sao is not emphasized maybe because it's based on not getting to close to the opponent but that's only a guess. Drills( the circle)are the main training. The use of sensitivity is not emphasized and like to damage the opponents bridge by hard powerful blocks in stead of defections in general. Moy Yat WC is more or less a lot like many others. More traditional,progress is slower more emphasis is placed on Chi sao, sensitivity,  Wooden Dummy training ,and little sparring and forms. More attention to detail in some respects. Moy Yat WC is more close range compared to Duncans. This is only my opinion. Both styles are good. What's more important is who's teaching you and their level of skill and the ability to transmit it to you.



Thanks.  I concerned about which is better and what not but just general the differences as you described.  Since I rarely go back to Va Beach the odds of me walking into his school are slim.

When you don't have access to other schools and students of other lineages it is helpful to listen to others who can give you their opinion of stuff.

Being that I take Moy Yat for now I will certainly agree that progress seems to be slow and there is a big emphasis on sensitivity and forms.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 30, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Thanks.  I concerned about which is better and what not but just general the differences as you described.  Since I rarely go back to Va Beach the odds of me walking into his school are slim.
> 
> When you don't have access to other schools and students of other lineages it is helpful to listen to others who can give you their opinion of stuff.
> 
> Being that I take Moy Yat for now I will certainly agree that progress seems to be slow and there is a big emphasis on sensitivity and forms.



I would say stay where you are for now but always keep an open mind.If you can try to train with other WC guys(friends if possible) to compare your skill to theirs (years of training etc.) . See if what your learning is working.That's the only way to know.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 16, 2009)

bs10927 said:


> don't know what the differences are but i'm studying under the Jiu Wan line. from what I know from Jason Lau's website, Jiu Wan and Ip were kung fu brothers studying under Chan wa shun.
> so it's probably similar. seeing Ip performing SLT on video, it definitely is similar there.


 
My understanding is Jip Man was SiGung Jiu Wan's Wing Chun uncle. They both came from the Chan Wah Shun line, but Jiu Wan studied with Chan Mim, Jip Man's gung fu brother. When Jiu Wan went to Hong Kong, he went under Jip Man's flag to show respect to his uncle.

IMO, all the WC lines are pretty much the same, they can trace their beginnings back to the Shaolin Temple. The core principles, theories, and concepts all generally appear to be the same. It's just every sifu's interpretation (or maybe it's their imagination in use of the hand postitions?) of the WC system is different.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 19, 2009)

Emptyhand said:


> I am trying to learn about WC and I know there are a lot of different lineages: however, I was hoping someone could provide a simplified understanding/version of what each of the following lineages differences are? Thank you.
> 
> Yip Man
> Ip Ching
> ...


 
Who is Jiu Man?  You probably mean Jiu Wan, correct?


----------

